# Skype Zune and uTorrent all unable to connect to internet



## JordanMadison38 (Sep 24, 2010)

So, my uTorrent was working fine for a while and it stopped a couple weeks ago and whenever I try and download something it sits in the download area not connecting to anyone with an infinity timetable for download. Also my Zune is able to music and such but won't let me login to my account from the software. And I just picked up a webcam for Skype and whenever i try to login it gives me a connection error. Internet Explorer also doesn't work or connect to the internet but Firefox somehow manages to work. 

I'm assuming it's something to do with my ports or firewalls or something. I've turned off the Windows Firewall and don't have any exceptions checked, but I've tried it both ways. I've gone through my router settings and tried allowing Forwarded Ports to 80, 85, and 443 for Skype which is supposed to work to no avail. Also I tried opening the port for my uTorrent and it's still unable to download. 

I've looked all over the internet and I'm frustrated and out of ideas anyone got anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

